# Antivirus/security



## Guest (Oct 19, 2011)

Which security/Anti Virus do you consider the best, I am using McAfee and in the past have used Norton I think Norton slowed the PC down more than McAfee????


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Mac OS X.7


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Linux.

Actually, the best anti-virus is a non-networked GNU/Hurd box.

But seriously, I have it on good sources that Microsoft Security Essentials is perfectly fine for Windows 7. Other than that, I've always trusted AVG to get the job done.


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

regardless of price - Kaspersky, hands down.
free ones: Avira, Avast, AVG...


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Avast works fine for me, better than AVG in the past.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I've always used Norton - zero problems, not noticeable performance issues.


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

i dont bother with one anymore, now that i have figured out how to manually remove spyware and viruses from my computer, i dont need an anti virus.

knowing a little bit about the registry, and searching the old fashion way the programs name (which if you are fast enough, can acquire from task manager, before it becomes blocked like in spyware) is the best way to remove it imo.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2011)

Igneous01 said:


> knowing a little bit about the registry, and searching the old fashion way the programs name (which if you are fast enough, can acquire from task manager, before it becomes blocked like in spyware) is the best way to remove it imo.


That is very interesting, once you are in the registry ( which is straight forward) how do you find a virus if you do not know what its name is ?


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

search the common folders like program files, documents and settings for misc folders and files. look at programs installed as well for any wierd programs like D$hor;se or something. But If i dont find anything, and I dont feel my computer has been infected, well than ill never know^^

Usually viruses and spyware reveals itself to you through dumb notifications or certain things not working. Obviously not all do, but the ones that impact your computers performance can be found after some snooping.

I find it laughable though when you cant delete the files, because you can always rename the ext of the program to something else, or open it in notepad and corrupt the file, then afterwards its easy to delete it.

However this is from my experience dealing with them, it can take an hour to finally remove it sometimes, but atleast it can be removed manually.


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

Since I installed NoScript add-on for Firefox, I don't remember having virus/trojan/anything. If you are patient with it, you will learn how to use it - using it simply comes down to whitelisting websites you trust (youtube, vimeo, talk classical, wikipedia...), while the rest of the web has blocked scripts and plugins (which makes Firefox bullet-proof).

I also tend to use free software and avoid cracked/pirated version of anything - there is plenty of free software out there today. Even better if the software is open source - it means it can't have spyware in it. I never click on banners and ads.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm the best Anti-Virus defence there is, because I don't do silly things with my computer.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

My nephew takes care of all my computer needs...I have no idea!


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

ie. stop looking at pornos and downloading cracked software


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I used to use Norton until it conflicted with my software. Now I use free versions of Avast and Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware with Spybot Search and Destroy.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Avast Free (I run only its 'File System Shield'), and Malwarebytes Anti-Malware Free.

Norton is a multi-tentacled horror show with poor support for their too many screw-ups. AVG and Ad-Aware are also toilet material.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Igneous01 said:


> i dont bother with one anymore, now that i have figured out how to manually remove spyware and viruses from my computer, i dont need an anti virus.
> 
> knowing a little bit about the registry, and searching the old fashion way the programs name (which if you are fast enough, can acquire from task manager, before it becomes blocked like in spyware) is the best way to remove it imo.


This is a joke, right?


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Andante said:


> Which security/Anti Virus do you consider the best, I am using McAfee and in the past have used Norton I think Norton slowed the PC down more than McAfee????


I use Comodo and I think it works well.


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

Vaneyes said:


> This is a joke, right?


not at all


----------

